

Netflix Hiring Practices and Benefits - byosko
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_39/b4051059.htm?campaign_id=rss_daily
Netflix offers unlimited vacations, you structure your own compensation packages and more. And they pay (apparently) much higher than industry standards in the Valley.
======
sbraford
Did they bother talking to any Netflix Shipping Center pickers? I'd imagine
that's a significant chunk of employees/temps that they employ.

Via: <http://www.hackingnetflix.com/2007/02/working_for_net.html>

"After working at Netflix for a while, it starts to get boring and it really
brings your emotion down since there's not many interactions with your fellow
coworkers, like for me, sometimes I feel really shitty after shipping for
about three and a half hours and that's why I try to do many talking, walking
during our breaks."

Just a small sample size, but I could imagine that job sucks a pretty big one,
especially if your manager/quota-bot is on your ass 24/7.

~~~
shadowplay
This is my objection to many "high-tech" companies: in many cases it boils
down to grunt work, mindless labor. I don't want to get rich off the backs of
poor people doing menial jobs. I think moving humanity forward is going to
involve obviating exploitation, and if you're not doing something progressive
then you're just rearranging deck chairs on the Titanic.

------
mattm
"Rah-rah" HR articles are just another form of marketing for the company.

I used to pay attention to the "Canada's Top 100 Employers List" until I
noticed McDonald's was on it.

